
Legacy systems are everywhere - richardboegli
https://trackchanges.postlight.com/legacy-systems-are-everywhere-dddccf08bf6e
======
MikeLui
Reminds of when I started reading Code Complete. The construction analogy
really helped me conceptualize the difference between making a personal one-
off project (like a shed) and an hardened mission-critical system requiring
test suites for everything. (building NORAD). Not everything needs to be a
TDD, elegant haiku.

------
bartread
It's true: and everything we're working on now will be considered legacy in
3-5 years time, and the devs working on it then will be moaning about all the
short-sighted decisions we made. Believe it.

~~~
gonzo41
Im doing this now. The moaning that is. But the worst part is I'm seeing the
names of people who gave birth to my problems on new projects. Lets hope they
learned something.

~~~
Ntrails
Unfortunately for me the wazzock who wrote the code is me, 4 years ago. What A
DoucheBag.

~~~
gregmac
Ah yes. "What the heck is this!? Who wrote this garbage??" ... runs git blame
... "...shit."

------
annnnd
> Full regression tests are hard enough in software, but I can’t imagine
> trying to run through a “make sure everything in the house works” checklist
> in meatspace.

Interestingly, this is exactly what you do when you rent a boat, and also what
owner does later when you return it. You go through a checklist and manually
test and mark each feature. Kind of like manually running functional tests,
except it's in a real world. :)

~~~
myrandomcomment
Very true.

I would offer an airplane also as an example. First thing you do is walk the
plane making a complete circle checking items off with a visual inspection.

------
guiscreenshots
Alternate title and TL;DR: Troubleshooting systems is the same across all
domains.

------
peterburkimsher
The author's name is Drew Bell, and the article is about a doorbell.

Nominative determinism!

------
discreditable
Loading slowly for me. Archive:
[http://archive.fo/6qtjf](http://archive.fo/6qtjf)

